# BATUMI - is real nice city in Georgia (former Soviet Republic)



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Motul said:


> Wow, nice! Just one question: Why is Georgia considered European while Turkey isnt?


Because Georgia is part of East Christian Civilization,. 
Georgia accepted the Christianity in 4th century

(I know, Albania is the only european country with Islam as a major religion)


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Seriously impressive! 
I bet it didn´t look quite as nice during the Soviet era though... hno:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Skrapebook said:


> Seriously impressive!
> I bet it didn´t look quite as nice during the Soviet era though... hno:


Yes, Sukhumi was much better in Soviet times.


----------



## Georgus (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello guys! I'm from Georgia. 
Batumi is getting better and better. There will be built 3 skyscappers soon in the centre by Donald Trump and it's gonna be really awesome!


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

levaniX said:


> Sukhumi was much better in Soviet times.













Sukhumi is the capital of Abkhazia, a disputed region on the Black Sea coast. Abkhazia considers itself an independent state. The Georgian government and the majority of the world's governments consider Abkhazia a part of Georgia 's territory. In spite of the 1994 ceasefire agreement and years of negotiations, the status dispute has not been resolved, and despite the long-term presence of a United Nations monitoring force and a Russian-dominated CIS peacekeeping operation, the conflict has flared up on several occasions. By 1989, Sukhum was one of the most prosperous cities of Georgia. The city suffered heavily during the Georgian-Abkhaz conflict in the early 1990s. Although the city has been relatively peaceful and partially rebuilt, it is still suffering the after-effects of the war. Its population in 2003 was 43,716, compared to about 120,000 in 1989.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

isakres said:


> Whats the population of Batumi?, looks around 250,000 ¿??



137,500


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/batumi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/batumi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/voiceofamerica








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moldovann








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oceanmaiden
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddohler
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/grenoblebouge
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddohler


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://486.kiev.ua








http://www.flickr.com/photos/grenoblebouge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/garijspiseckis


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/grenoblebouge


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/m-kobuladze


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukaabu/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbatumi/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbatumi/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergey_pylypenko/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrie_d44/7003620768/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergey_pylypenko/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbatumi


----------



## viesis (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you for great photos of Batumi. The changes of the town are stunning.
A friend of mine visited Batumi last year and was amazed. I hope to visit myself one day.
Greetings from Belarus.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates from Batumi...kay:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

苏呼米is really a fantestic city！thanks for sharing！


----------



## viesis (Jun 23, 2010)

东方丹东;93088901 said:


> 苏呼米is really a fantestic city！thanks for sharing！


Actually it's not 苏呼米 in the photos, but 巴统


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

looks rely nice!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks for the photos, want to see more


----------



## aston.ms (Oct 1, 2011)

beautiful city


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

resort kobuleti .near batumi 7km.




































































































batumi radisson























































batumi sheraton




































































































batumi kempinski (under construction)


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome images...kay:


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

პატრული პრიუსით ) ძალიან კარგი!!


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Artis Leon Ivey Jr. (coolio) in batumi










modjos vocalist Yann Destagnol


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Enrique Iglesias performs at MTV LIVE in batumi


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

black sea from space (nasa picture)


----------



## viesis (Jun 23, 2010)

Batumi is absolute chic! Love it


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://blogs.pravda.com.ua/authors/snitsarchuk/5072d6d6a4de5/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice photos from Batumi


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vampa__/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lkraw/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/parwissimus/


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## BJK67 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wonderfull city and development! I wish the Turkish black sea cities would look like this.


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

i love this picture:cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

beautiful city and beautiful pictures congrat....!:cheers:


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Katie Melua is a Georgian-born British singer, songwriter and musician. she is from batumi.In 1993 katie`s family moved to uk


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Allrightsreserved said:


>


This guy is cute :drool:


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice city - the buildings, the works of arts, the environment and the good looking people.


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Irma Laghidze





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/page7/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://ru-travel.livejournal.com/24937461.html


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zag2ale...7637272750514/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sammedia/10023597823




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/aqualite/4726799968










http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page5/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/irishcrusader95/10712747415/in/photostream/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gobatumi/



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157617872144004


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/notebooklovespen/sets/72157626895668045










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7950493320














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/b0rman/sets/72157641393946074/page2/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/b0rman...3946074/page3/









































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/tmn1111/sets/72157633060885889


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

City at night por Mia306, no Flickr


City at night por Mia306, no Flickr


St. Nicholaos orthodox church por Mia306, no Flickr


Batumi at night por Mia306, no Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631879526085


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6303396946/





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632502860048










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmartianov/9667440372/in/set-72157635369701052


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/aliyesahin/7622941666/in/set-72157630697194242



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/latoisondor/12414902523










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9674396588/in/set-72157635358860741










https://www.flickr.com/photos/b0rman/12714220193










https://www.flickr.com/photos/latoisondor/12414902523


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Gorgeous city


----------



## Demisgr77 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cool! Batumi is reincarnated! :cheers:


----------



## fdZ9 (Sep 24, 2013)

Very nice city, didnt think it would be so nice when I first clicked this link


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:siren::shocked::siren:I have been Batumized.......that's a good thing.......fascinating..kay:


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickb/6171496248/sizes/l



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/latoisondor/11943316276/in/set-72157639748789366



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/mycentury/6752966269



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/grenoblebouge/sets/72157630667766124


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14174928364










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7919617324










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nvbr11/9879627813



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8003274203










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9277517651/in/set-72157634608933055


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11020623296/sizes/l


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/b0rman/12728249163


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/leonio/




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanderkuzmenko/14737842889/in/set-72157646452526645


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dmalenko/15182040915/in/set-72157645794014568




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/orientalizing/15093930305/in/set-72157647054379821










https://www.flickr.com/photos/yanina_bondarenko/14662279344/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ysnemrec/9512375356/sizes/l





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoleitao/sets/72157626966643504/page2/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=batumi&sort=date-posted-desc


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgeddes/sets/72157649392005318/page2/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/album/221333?


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgeddes/sets/72157649392005318/page2/



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/1903/16254540832/in/set-72157649830394008


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Batumi by night by volen76, on Flickr

Batumi at night, Georgia by tmn1111, on Flickr

Rue by hubertguyon, on Flickr

_MG_7647 by alexanderkuzmenko, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

DSC_0518 by dmalenko, on Flickr

DSC_0560 by dmalenko, on Flickr

P5272852.JPG by DDohler, on Flickr

P5272850.JPG by DDohler, on Flickr

P5272817.JPG by DDohler, on Flickr

DSC_0377 by dmalenko, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Batumi by Gedsman, on Flickr

Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr

334 by strangebehaviour, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Batumi, capital of Adjara, autonomous republic in Georgia by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


Black Sea, Batumi, Georgia, by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr


Batumi Piazza Cafe by Photographer in Batumi - www.samsarkisyan.com, on Flickr


Batumi. Georgia. by arbatskyi, on Flickr


Batumi by Photographer in Batumi - www.samsarkisyan.com, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Batumi by temurio, on Flickr


Batumi style by Charles Roffey, on Flickr


Cruise Ships in Batumi - Amadea by Photographer in Batumi - www.samsarkisyan.com, on Flickr


BATUMI by Lasha Abuseridze, on Flickr


Batumi by ლევან ნიორაძე, on Flickr


Cruise Ships in Batumi - Hamburg by Photographer in Batumi - www.samsarkisyan.com, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Batumi old town by Przemysław Wollenszleger, on Flickr


Batumi Rainy Days by Mehmet Gündoğdu, on Flickr


Cruise Ships in Batumi - Island Sky by Photographer in Batumi - www.samsarkisyan.com, on Flickr


Batumi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Batumi by Vadim Klochko, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Batumi by Vadim Klochko, on Flickr


My wealth is measured not in money but in photographs, not in quantity but creativity. #batumi #georgia #europe #samsung #saqartvelo #vsco #vscocam #vscogeorgia #hilton # hotel #light #arrow #follow4follow #travel #adventure #photooftheday #inst by Vitulik Diasamidze, on Flickr


Cruise Ships in Batumi - Silver Wind by Photographer in Batumi - www.samsarkisyan.com, on Flickr


Batumi s/w by Prinz Wilbert, on Flickr


Batumi by Kamil Ghais (www.kamilghais.cz), on Flickr


Batumi by Vadim Klochko, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

batumi_sunrise by 1_drey, on Flickr


Batumi At Night by ლევან ნიორაძე, on Flickr


Batumi by Vadim Klochko, on Flickr


Batumi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Batumi by ლევან ნიორაძე, on Flickr


Batumi from the height of bird flight. by arbatskyi, on Flickr


Batumi Streets part II by Mehmet Gündoğdu, on Flickr


Batumi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Batumi Theater (Georgia) by sandro_sando_16, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Batumi Botanical Garden by Vadim Klochko, on Flickr


Batumi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Batumi by Alexander Kuzmenko, on Flickr


Batumi, Georgia by Michael Chow, on Flickr


Night @Batumi, Georgia by caginyilmaz, on Flickr


Batumi by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr


13370037 liberte statue at Batumi / Georgia by tataata, on Flickr


Batumi Impressions by Kai + Christine Klindt, on Flickr


Where - Batumi, Adjara, Georgia (05.06.2013) by Yuri Novitsky, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Batumi by ლევან ნიორაძე, on Flickr


BB - Batumi by Gio machavariani, on Flickr


Batumi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Batumi by ლევან ნიორაძე, on Flickr


Batumi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Kempinski Batumi by Photographer in Batumi - www.samsarkisyan.com, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Batumi bike by LYIUROV DENYS, on Flickr


Batumi, downtown by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr


Batumi, Achara, Georgia by Teach and Learn with Georgia, on Flickr


Batumi: Winter Season by profas_vln, on Flickr


Batumi by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr


Batumi by tomislav medak, on Flickr


Batumi, Adjara, Georgia by Teach and Learn with Georgia, on Flickr


Batumi by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Batumi Funicular I by Internauten Basis, on Flickr


Batumi by ლევან ნიორაძე, on Flickr


Theatre extravaganza by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr


Batumi by ლევან ნიორაძე, on Flickr


Batumi (Georgia) - Old block by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


batumi by giuri20, on Flickr


Batumi by Mélissa, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Batumi, Georgie, port by Kakha Kolkhi, on Flickr


Batumi by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr


"Lord of The Rings" - Last Meeting! by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr


Batumi by ლევან ნიორაძე, on Flickr


Batumi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


Batumi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

Wonderful city. Greetings from Kazakhstan!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates from Batumi :cheers:


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Batumi Old Town*

0984 - Kaukasus 2014 - Georgien - Batumi by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr

0983 - Kaukasus 2014 - Georgien - Batumi by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr

0982 - Kaukasus 2014 - Georgien - Batumi by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr

0979 - Kaukasus 2014 - Georgien - Batumi by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr

0999 - Kaukasus 2014 - Georgien - Batumi by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr

1061 - Kaukasus 2014 - Georgien - Batumi by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr

1152 - Kaukasus 2014 - Georgien - Batumi by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr

1155 - Kaukasus 2014 - Georgien - Batumi by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr

Batumi Streets part IV by Mehmet Gündoğdu, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

2015-04-23 03-31-00 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-21 04-46-04 by jagermesh, on Flickr


2015-04-16 00-30-27 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-17 11-45-23 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-16 11-02-27 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-16 11-02-36 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-16 06-09-39 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-16 06-08-42 by jagermesh, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

2015-04-21 04-47-10 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-22 12-10-02 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-22 12-11-28 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-22 12-25-59 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-18 03-06-59 by jagermesh, on Flickr

Batumi Mc by Marcin P, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Batumi old town by Przemysław Wollenszleger, on Flickr

Batumi old town by Przemysław Wollenszleger, on Flickr

Batumi old town by Przemysław Wollenszleger, on Flickr

Just arrived in Batumi, Georgia and this is my first view from my hotel room by Salah Alawadhi, on Flickr

Em - Batumi by Gio machavariani, on Flickr

0969 - Kaukasus 2014 - Georgien - Batumi by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr

2015-04-16 01-23-46 by jagermesh, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Batumi by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr

Batumi by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr

Batumi by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr

Batumi by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr

Batumi by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr

Night by Photographer in Batumi - www.samsarkisyan.com, on Flickr

20140411061 by Maxim, on Flickr

Batumi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr

Batumi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

View of new Batumi by Berdo Maghularia, on Flickr

Batumi Streets part I by Mehmet Gündoğdu, on Flickr

Piazza Square by Mehmet Gündoğdu, on Flickr

Bakery by Mehmet Gündoğdu, on Flickr

DSC07952 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

DSC08043 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Beautiful city, I hope they will expand the number of destinations that fly to/from Batumi airport as it is currently very difficult to fly there :cheers:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I love Batumi! It's so quirky and full of character 




hellospank25 said:


> Beautiful city, I hope they will expand the number of destinations that fly to/from Batumi airport as it is currently very difficult to fly there :cheers:


I know that there's a modern and comfortable train connection between Tbilisi and Batumi.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a question for a Georgian.


I've heard Batumi is starting to emerge itself as a more liberal, open minded city that is becoming one of the few gay friendly places in the Caucasus. Is this true?


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

musiccity said:


> I have a question for a Georgian.
> 
> 
> I've heard Batumi is starting to emerge itself as a more liberal, open minded city that is becoming one of the few gay friendly places in the Caucasus. Is this true?


Usually, we, Georgians are very traditional people. i don't have any information about Batumi Gay destination plans, because it's already full of night clubs and gay bars. i think it will become more liberal as soon, as tourists number will rise.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Batumi skyline ^_^


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

DSC08786 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

DSC08779 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


The European streets of Batumi, Georgia by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

epl115_8279744 by tomasz przechlewski, on Flickr

Batumi old town by herr.eichhorn, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

2015 Voyage aux Balcans et dans le Caucase, Georgie by odileva, on Flickr

2015 Voyage aux Balcans et dans le Caucase, Georgie by odileva, on Flickr

2015 Voyage aux Balcans et dans le Caucase, Georgie by odileva, on Flickr

2015 Voyage aux Balcans et dans le Caucase, Georgie by odileva, on Flickr

2015 Voyage aux Balcans et dans le Caucase, Georgie by odileva, on Flickr

2015 Voyage aux Balcans et dans le Caucase, Georgie by odileva, on Flickr

2015 Voyage aux Balcans et dans le Caucase, Georgie by odileva, on Flickr








[/url]DSC_0009 by Frank Miller, on Flickr[/IMG]


DSC_0004 by Frank Miller, on Flickr
15 Batumi - End-of-the-Century, French Architecture by Joe Griffith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Batumi :cheers:


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

source


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Mazniashvili street by Hans Birger Nilsen, on Flickr

M. Abashidze St. by Hans Birger Nilsen, on Flickr

P1020680 by Hans Birger Nilsen, on Flickr

P1020681 by Hans Birger Nilsen, on Flickr

Batumi boulevard zoo by Visit Batumi, on Flickr

Batumi by ლევან ნიორაძე, on Flickr

Batumi fountains by Visit Batumi, on Flickr

Batumi Argo cable way by Visit Batumi, on Flickr


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

https://batumi.ge/ge/


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

https://batumi.ge/ge/


----------

